# Springfield GI Mil-Spec Compact



## bengewarmer (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey all. So I've been looking for a while at compact 1911's and have found them (new at least) to usually hover around the $1000 mark which is frustratingly above my price range, and sometimes higher than that. So I was surprised to find this springfield compact 1911 listed for $559 new. If anyone has any info on this one I'd really appreciate it. Impact says it's backordered so I don't even know if it's new or old or what have you. I'll post the link. Thanks guys.

Springfield 1911 45ACP GI Mil-Spec, Compact, Parkerized, Pkg - Impact Guns


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I'd pass. There's a reason the other guns cost more, all the things people want done to their 1911s to make them better has all ready been done to the more costly guns.

Better sights
Better grip safety
Better thumb safety
Lowered/Flared ejection port
I would not advise a 3" GI pistol for a first 1911, or really a 1911 in general. If you want a GI, get a 5" GI. If you want a compact 1911 for carry, get something else.

A base model Kimber Ultra Carry II should run around $750 new, that's not _that much more _than that 3" GI model.


----------



## bengewarmer (Nov 7, 2011)

Well it won't really be for carry, more for home defense and going to the range. I know most people would advise against a compact for home defense and range but I happen to be partial to the compact size 1911. However I see your point in regards to upgrades to the gun. Also, $750 for the Kimber isn't bad at all. Most of the gun shops around me are a bit overpriced and hover very close to the MSRP. I'm not too familiar with shopping for firearms online, I only really know of impact. Is there anywhere you would suggest I look for an Ultra Carry II for around that price?


----------



## mesz13 (Apr 13, 2008)

take a look at the Rock Island Armory, they have a short barrel 45 with some upgrades and its a fine shooter, its usually under $500 and if you look around maybe a tad cheaper. I have the full size model and for the money its very good, not a lot of frills but it shoots straight, no hickups and no suprises. I just ran 100 rounds through mine two days ago, you might not want to go shooting it at 50 yards but for home defense and blazing around at the range its a lot of gun. I believe you can google it for some info or also look up armacor as they are the importer of the gun.


----------

